# Intel 660p 1tb heat



## gasolin (Aug 18, 2019)

I want an intel 660p 1tb because of it's low price, high performance (not the fastest but also not the most expensive nvme x4) and storage capacity

Theres is one problem heat, my m.2 x4 slot has a heatsink (asus prime x470 pro) but i don't know how effective it is, since it's just about under my gpu which is always more than 50c hot.

The lower m.2 slot is x2 and is about haft the speed compared to x4 (about double or a bit more than a sata 600 ssd) BUT  it's close to my side fan and i can use this heatssink from ekwb (works really good) https://www.tweaktown.com/articles/8599/investigation-heatsinks-worth/index.html

What would you recommed me ?


----------



## natr0n (Aug 18, 2019)

Yeah,point a fan at the hot areas.


----------



## gasolin (Aug 18, 2019)

Does any have a link or 2 to a review, test where they test x4 nvme in a x2 slot to see how much performance loss there is ?


----------



## theonedub (Aug 18, 2019)

I have a pair of the 2TB 660p drives- they do not get hot. Use your motherboard sink, they'll be fine.


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 18, 2019)

theonedub said:


> I have a pair of the 2TB 660p drives- they do not get hot. Use your motherboard sink, they'll be fine.



Yeah, I was just going to say, the 660p doesn't get that hot(relative to some other NVMe drives).


----------



## yotano211 (Aug 19, 2019)

I used to have 2 2tb 660p in my laptop for a few weeks and kinda liked them. They never got as hot as the 2 Samsung 970 in this laptop now. I got rid of them because I am doing more movie editing for a friend and need more write endurance.


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 19, 2019)

where's the heat coming from 
 it's good to keep the controler cool but flash likes it hot between 30~55 degrees C is perfectly fine


----------



## tabascosauz (Aug 19, 2019)

gasolin said:


> I want an intel 660p 1tb because of it's low price, high performance (not the fastest but also not the most expensive nvme x4) and storage capacity
> 
> Theres is one problem heat, my m.2 x4 slot has a heatsink (asus prime x470 pro) but i don't know how effective it is, since it's just about under my gpu which is always more than 50c hot.
> 
> ...



Wait, so have you actually monitored your SSD temperatures while your GPU is dumping heat into your case, or are you just worried?

You motherboard has a sink for the x4, so use it. It goes all the way to the PCH; that's plenty of surface area. Make sure you have decent airflow through your case, and you'll be just fine.

Before worrying yourself sick, actually download crystaldiskinfo or HWmonitor and keep it open on the side while the PC is under load to see how hot it gets. Of it's not getting past 55°C, there's not even a problem.

My 1070 has that idle fan off feature, my case is considerably smaller, my SX8200 is closer to it, and my PCH+M.2 heatsink size is paltry compared to yours. It does just fine.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 19, 2019)

You'll be fine, the x2 slot halves the max bandwidth so avoid using that


----------



## gasolin (Aug 20, 2019)

I got it today and the temps surprised me, of course it's will be hotter in the sommer with 30 c or more in my living room

At the momont with the door open to my balcony low 20 c (only close it after midnight when it gets colder) and a 140 mm fan in the side panel (330 rpm) my gpu at 53c, my intel 660p is 32c hot with twitch open and watching a youtube video, ryzen 3600 at 38-40c.

Daam impressive, when i had a 500gb samsung 970 evo i tried it under the heatsink (didn't remove any sticker) i got around 65-67c when it was a hot day when i played need for speed with no side fan at low rpm.

Temps are definitely aproved


----------



## Mussels (Aug 21, 2019)

gasolin said:


> I got it today and the temps surprised me, of course it's will be hotter in the sommer with 30 c or more in my living room
> 
> At the momont with the door open to my balcony low 20 c (only close it after midnight when it gets colder) and a 140 mm fan in the side panel (330 rpm) my gpu at 53c, my intel 660p is 32c hot with twitch open and watching a youtube video, ryzen 3600 at 38-40c.
> 
> ...



you cant always compare temps between brands, as they put the sensor in different locations - some measure the memory chips, others measure the controller


----------



## gasolin (Aug 21, 2019)

what the  f.........


----------



## Eskimonster (Aug 21, 2019)

gasolin said:


> what the  f.........


That video is old news lol and he is great pointing out its the controller that needs cooling not anything else.


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 21, 2019)

see post #7 where I say the exact same thing keep the controller cool but let the flash chips get warm as they like it like that


----------

